# Surf report as of late



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I know I haven't posted many reports lately. Lot of stuff going on and have been super busy in the shop. But the surf bite has been pretty good. Have been hitting decent specks to 6lbs with the average around 19-20" in the surf right now. Reds and Flounder are there but not in the huge numbers I expected by now. Still, you can put together a nice bucket of Flounder right now working the close in troughs with soft plastics. Ladyfish arrived in force and there are some huge jacks running the waves now too. I've been getting all my specks and reds on the Unfair Rip N Slash and Unfair Arrowhead and the Flounder have been hitting a wide variety of soft plastic tails, swim baits and even the hard plugs. It should continue to get better. last year I had my best action during the last week of May through the second week of June and water temps and salinity are similar this year.

I shaved before work by the way. I no longer look like that guy below


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice work! Guess I might walk the beach next week and look for some jacks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm keeping my popping rods on me from now on for those schools of big Jacks. They're too much fun and this is that time of year I'm more likely to hit a King from the surf as well.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Did you see that 50" cobe, supposedly caught from the beach?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There's been 8 keeper-sized Cobia caught in the surf this year to my knowledge.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bout time you shaved who wants to look like that guy I'm not even going to use my signature mark that you seem to like Nice fish by the way I'm gonna give it a try Saturday Probably see you at the store


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice, I've had trouble getting into the trout with the rip n slash so far this year. I may be giving up a little too early on it. As soon as the sun peaks over I love been switching to the swim shad for flounder.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

wde414 said:


> Nice, I've had trouble getting into the trout with the rip n slash so far this year. I may be giving up a little too early on it. As soon as the sun peaks over I love been switching to the swim shad for flounder.


Definitely quitting too early. The Trout have been feeding well late into the morning for the past few weeks. BUT, as long as you're catching fish then all is good!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

What all do you carry with you onto the beach. Do you use a cart then just walk short distances up and down the beach 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> What all do you carry with you onto the beach. Do you use a cart then just walk short distances up and down the beach
> 
> sent from somewhere your not


Usually I just have one rod and my waist pack that contains a small plano box with my "go to" baits in it.

If I plan on spending a full day on the beach and doing some plugging, jigging, pomp fishing, etc; then I bring my cart and all the tackle needed to handle/target anything I may run across through the day.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Usually I just have one rod and my waist pack that contains a small plano box with my "go to" baits in it.
> 
> If I plan on spending a full day on the beach and doing some plugging, jigging, pomp fishing, etc; then I bring my cart and all the tackle needed to handle/target anything I may run across through the day.


Cool thanks. I live over here in Milton and fish Navarre mostly. Wanna go walk the beach early in the morning sometime to see what I can come up with 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## Mare_Mortis (May 16, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Usually I just have one rod and my waist pack that contains a small plano box with my "go to" baits in it.
> 
> If I plan on spending a full day on the beach and doing some plugging, jigging, pomp fishing, etc; then I bring my cart and all the tackle needed to handle/target anything I may run across through the day.




Do you drag your fish on a wading stringer or do you chunk them in a cooler?


----------



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

U guys ever seen the old dude who surf fishes in a speedo and has a ponytail? He marched that banana hammock right in front of some big girls swimming and commenced to fishing not five feet from them last week when we were in gulf shores.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

